# Lyn Playing a Keyboard at a concert in a theather in Bundaberg QLD.



## LynandIndigo

HI. Everyone!!!!! I thought id share with you all a Talent that i have and i got to play in a Theather in Bundaberg on Wednesday I play again in August for another Concert later on this year. A couple of people on the form wanted to hear me play so i thought id post me playing the keyboard for all of you to hear. I love music and i play at the nursing homes to entertain the people. When i play there i have another person playing the sax but he wasn't playing the day i did the concert. My mum said to post it as she said i played really good everyone loved it they all clapped to my music. It is nice to share my playing with other people. Even Indi loves my playing he sings to it with his whistle and trys to join in. Please enjoy my Keyboard Concert. Hope you all like it. I don't no if i was good enough to post it on youtube but hear i am having a go. There was a good crowd there on Wednesday. Please enjoy.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Let me know what you all think.


----------



## eduardo

*Lyn, that was great! What a great talent you have, I can only wish for it*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Lyn, your playing is wonderful!

I so enjoyed hearing your concert music. 

Thank you for sharing it with us.*


----------



## aluz

That was really good, Lyn!


----------



## Budgiekeet

Awesome. I have a piano and have yet learned how to play it. You have many talents .


----------



## Guest

*Listening to this while the sun the blazing is reminding me of being at a pier at the beach haha, its fantastic.. well done Lyn 

Rhea is loving it also, watching and turning her head to the side its so cute 

You even got the crowd to sing along too!*


----------



## Wiki

You are a woman of many talents, Lyn! Lovely playing indeed.


----------



## LynandIndigo

eduardo said:


> *Lyn, that was great! What a great talent you have, I can only wish for it*


Thank you Dee. Anyone can learn to play and you are not to old to learn either.


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn, your playing is wonderful!
> 
> I so enjoyed hearing your concert music.
> 
> Thank you for sharing it with us.*


Thank you Deb. I'm glad you liked it. I was very nervous to start with.


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> That was really good, Lyn!


Thank you.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Budgiekeet said:


> Awesome. I have a piano and have yet learned how to play it. You have many talents .


Thank you Rick. I have a Piano to as well as a keyboard. Keep learning Rick.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Feline Ferocity said:


> *Listening to this while the sun the blazing is reminding me of being at a pier at the beach haha, its fantastic.. well done Lyn
> 
> Rhea is loving it also, watching and turning her head to the side its so cute
> 
> You even got the crowd to sing along too!*


Thank you Kat. I'm glad that your budgies loved it.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Wiki said:


> You are a woman of many talents, Lyn! Lovely playing indeed.


Thank you AnnMarie. I'm glad you enjoyed my playing.


----------



## shi en

That was great Lyn


----------



## Jonah

Awesome lyn....


----------



## hollyhock

I really enjoyed this Lyn. Especially The Teddy Bears Picnic - I haven't heard it in a long time. Brought back some good memories. Thanks.


----------



## Clementine_3

Very nice, you did a great job!


----------



## Nuts4Birdies

Good job Lyn! You are very talented!


----------



## aka.pody

Lyn this is fantastic. I loved how you had the crowd singing along.
Outstanding Lyn. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## LynandIndigo

aka.pody said:


> Lyn this is fantastic. I loved how you had the crowd singing along.
> Outstanding Lyn. Thank you for sharing with us.


Your welcome Arlene. I was very nervous when i first went on. But it was a lot of fun.


----------



## LynandIndigo

shi en said:


> That was great Lyn


Thank you for looking


----------



## LittleFeatheredFriends

That's great! 
You're so brave to be able to get up and do that.


----------



## LynandIndigo

LittleFeatheredFriends said:


> That's great!
> You're so brave to be able to get up and do that.


Thank you i got over the gitters and was alright. It takes practice to do it have been doing this now only 3 times.


----------



## LynandIndigo

hollyhock said:


> I really enjoyed this Lyn. Especially The Teddy Bears Picnic - I haven't heard it in a long time. Brought back some good memories. Thanks.


Glad you liked the concert and the teddy bears picnic.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Clementine_3 said:


> Very nice, you did a great job!


Thank you very much.


----------



## Owlet

Thank you for sharing the video! I enjoyed it very much. A very talented lady!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Owlet said:


> Thank you for sharing the video! I enjoyed it very much. A very talented lady!


Thank you so much you are to kind.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thank you everyone who looked me playing the keyboard.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Nuts4Birdies said:


> Good job Lyn! You are very talented!


Thank you Cara.


----------



## Jo Ann

*Lynn*

Hi Lynn,

Am I jealous!!! What a wonderful talent!! Apollo sang and chattered along.

Then we had to see Indi. Several times a week we have Budgie TV time with

Indi and Wiki the stars. Gee, I would get stage freight. Well done.

Blessings,

Jo Ann:budgie:


----------



## ILoveMusic100

Wow. That was amazing!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jo Ann said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> Am I jealous!!! What a wonderful talent!! Apollo sang and chattered along.
> 
> Then we had to see Indi. Several times a week we have Budgie TV time with
> 
> Indi and Wiki the stars. Gee, I would get stage freight. Well done.
> 
> Blessings,
> 
> Jo Ann:budgie:


Thank you Joanne.


----------



## tetwilson

That was really great! Lots of fun. I wish I could do that.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jo Ann said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> Am I jealous!!! What a wonderful talent!! Apollo sang and chattered along.
> 
> Then we had to see Indi. Several times a week we have Budgie TV time with
> 
> Indi and Wiki the stars. Gee, I would get stage freight. Well done.
> 
> Blessings,
> 
> Jo Ann:budgie:


Thank you Joanne.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thank you Evonne. I was very nervous had practiced a lot for it.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Wow, Lyn - Not only do you play very well, but you also have great courage, and wonderful stage presence. Bravo! Well done!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *Wow, Lyn - Not only do you play very well, but you also have great courage, and wonderful stage presence. Bravo! Well done!*


Thank you so much Ollie you always life my spirits with your kind messages. I was very nervous and I hid it. I had fun though.


----------

